# Noisy cockerels!



## spicypepper (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi all,

Just wondering, are cockerels quite a common pet here in Dubai? I'm asking as we have a great house here but one of the neighbour's has a cockerel which starts crowing at anytime from 3.30am onwards and can go on for hour's, it's a nightmare as having to sleep with earplugs in and getting woken up all the time!!

Do lots of people have them? anyone else in similar situations?

Thanks!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

LOL, that is so bizarre!!

No to be honest I don't think is very common at all! Have you tried talking to the neighbour in question?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Are they nationals? It's not uncommon for them to have them. Actually, we had a chicken and rooster for a while a few years ago. They wandered into the garden one day so we kept them. Well, for a while anyway. Until the dawn chorus started up. We did try rounding them up - with the dog's help - and putting them to "bed" at night (even covering the house we built for them so it was dark) but nothing worked so they ended up being rehomed. One of the houses round the corner from me has peacocks and I often have to stop the car to let them cross the road. I know none of this helps you very much, but it was nice to tell the stories .


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

The neighbour's are from hell next door to me! For the last week same problems every night about the same time, I have never been off the phone to the apartment security and nothing really changes, hence up at 03:00. I'm not wanting really to take the matter into my own hands, so I am going to draft an email to my company HR and get them to try and deal with it or I will be sleeping on the couch for the rest of my time in Dubai


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, I must not be so sensitive... we were housesitting a while back and one of the neighbors had one, crowed every day the same thing, from about 3:30 until 5:30... there was also a mosque literally next door and after a few days I didnt even notice Azan, just Fridays. I can honestly say none of that even compared to some people in my building in NY! How about this: every flippin Sunday you get blasted like its surround sound for 8 hours continuously with old style country music... if you dont know what that is then lucky you, for real!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Feeling a bit better after three hours in living room on the couch! Email done lets see what happens.
Doubt I will be feeling so good this afternoon LOL!


----------



## spicypepper (Aug 29, 2011)

They are nationals that have them. I just cannot for the life of me understand why you would want to keep them as a pet when they must be waking the owners up and the rest of the neighbourhood! and it's not exactly a soothing noise that you can drift off back to sleep to!! I live in Jumeirah and there are a few compounds around us so imagine all the people it's affecting. Worse thing is there are 2, one near me and one further away so they both call to each other and respond from 3 am onwards, what can you do about it though!! I did google it and read one other post about an expat in Dubai that complained to the neighbour who was a national and he said "If you don't like it just go back home" so I don't really know what I can do about it.

It's just such a shame to have such disrupted sleeps every night due to this bird!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You could see if the bread + baking soda + lobbed over the wall works. Or go to a local bin, acquire a mangy street cat and send that over the wall.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Is there no law out here regarding 'noise pollution'? 

Guess not, it is Dubai after all............


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

spicypepper said:


> They are nationals that have them. I just cannot for the life of me understand why you would want to keep them as a pet when they must be waking the owners up and the rest of the neighbourhood! and it's not exactly a soothing noise that you can drift off back to sleep to!! I live in Jumeirah and there are a few compounds around us so imagine all the people it's affecting. Worse thing is there are 2, one near me and one further away so they both call to each other and respond from 3 am onwards, what can you do about it though!! I did google it and read one other post about an expat in Dubai that complained to the neighbour who was a national and he said "If you don't like it just go back home" so I don't really know what I can do about it.
> 
> It's just such a shame to have such disrupted sleeps every night due to this bird!


 This must be a nightmare ! To say the least


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

For locals yes it is... I lived for less than two years in Umm Suqeim and I used to hear it every dawn... Honestly, I like it. It give the feeling that you are not living in an urban jungle!

And by the way, you may smell sheeps somewhere behind World Financial Center area... or maybe it's horses I'm not sure.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

spicypepper said:


> They are nationals that have them. I just cannot for the life of me understand why you would want to keep them as a pet when they must be waking the owners up and the rest of the neighbourhood! and it's not exactly a soothing noise that you can drift off back to sleep to!! I live in Jumeirah and there are a few compounds around us so imagine all the people it's affecting. Worse thing is there are 2, one near me and one further away so they both call to each other and respond from 3 am onwards, what can you do about it though!! I did google it and read one other post about an expat in Dubai that complained to the neighbour who was a national and he said "If you don't like it just go back home" so I don't really know what I can do about it.
> 
> It's just such a shame to have such disrupted sleeps every night due to this bird!




Perhaps they are using it as an alarm clock for prayers?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Perhaps they are using it as an alarm clock for prayers?


:clap2:


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Makes me think of this joke........



*The priest in a small Irish village had a rooster and ten hens 
he kept in the hen house behind the church.

One Sunday morning, before mass, he
went to feed the birds and discovered
that the cock was missing. 


He knew about cock fights in
the village, so he questioned
his parishioners in church.

During mass, he asked the congregation,

'Has anybody got a cock? ' 




All the men stood up. 



'No, no, ' he said, 'that wasn't what I meant.
Has anybody seen a cock? '




All the women stood up. 


'No, no, ' he said, ' that wasn't what I meant.
Has anybody seen a cock that
doesn't belong to them? ' 



Half the women stood up. 

'No, no, ' he said, 'that wasn't what I meant.
Has anybody seen MY cock? ' 
Sixteen altar boys, two priests
and a goat stood up.

The priest fainted.* 


Apologies for going off topic but couldn't resist ;-)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

@Petrolhead hahahahaha. Brilliant. 

@Spicy - if you live in a double storey, have you thought about a catapult? Ooh, that's not nice really but a little less cruel than Gavtek's suggestion of chucking a kitty over the wall.

Sorry, it's not that we are not taking this seriously but I really don't think there's going to be much you can do about this.


----------

